# 95 f-250 add a leaf pictures



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

Does any one have pictures of there add a leafs on there 90's f-250 i wanted to see if i could make my own or if i have to spend the 150bucks. i also have the ttb axle


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a couple pics from my 91 F250 TTB. What are you trying to figure out or see?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

It lifted the truck pretty good to change the alignment.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

i wanna see if its really going to raise the truck that much. and i was wondering why couldnt i just go to the junk yard and cut a leaf off a f-250 and add it under the two that are already on there?


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

cause the add a leaf has a harder arch then the ones allready on there, so if you use the same out of junk yard, it will give you more carrying cappacity, but not much more lift


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

add a leafs on 250's are risky because of the TTB (twin traction beam) front axle. they will usually bring the truck up too high, making your tires wear unevenly.

in the attached link are some pics of my add-a-leaf install. its on a F350 with the solid front axle, but the process is the same. check out post #74 for pics and #86 for details.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91106&page=4

best thing to do (which you already may know) is to find a dana 60 front axle from a F350. than lift it all you want without any problems and have a much stronger axle.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

the whole kit for 150 is cheep if you think about it,

ubolts /nuts/washers 60-70 bucks most places these days.
center pins / spring clamp bolts / anti squeak shims for leafs 10-20 bucks 
2 add a leafs alone 50-60 bucks by them selfs. 

at that point your over the 150 kit price. and the kit is grab and go everything you need minus install thats easy to do. 

and alignment problems ?? ? ? yes it will effect it. but me being 10+year mechanic 90% time on ford ttb front ends its a major improvment. then if need be get castr/camber bushings and be done with it. 

i have installed a few of those kits and thay work real good and still ride basicly the same. as the add a leaf is the same tapered leaf style as stock . this is like a progressive rate coil spring but in a leaf spring. 

and the coil spring front end 150's you would be amazed at a new set of coils will do for the front end alingment . and 50-60 % have a broken coil anyways.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

linckeil;1185005 said:


> add a leafs on 250's are risky because of the TTB (twin traction beam) front axle. they will usually bring the truck up too high, making your tires wear unevenly.
> 
> in the attached link are some pics of my add-a-leaf install. its on a F350 with the solid front axle, but the process is the same. check out post #74 for pics and #86 for details.
> 
> ...


will i be able to get the front end re aligned to bring the tires back to normal so that they wont wear unevenly?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Isn't that F250 in picture F250 LD?

Front end look small than mine 95 F250 HD. 


If it was mine just get new leaf spring. They are PITA to alignment when spring are tired from carry plow.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

were is the best place to buy the bushing kit? i defintly wanna buy it when i add the leaf


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

DRBLawnBuster;1186693 said:


> were is the best place to buy the bushing kit? i defintly wanna buy it when i add the leaf


Most alignment shops should have them. Since they'll be aligning they would install them.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

no i will be putting them on myself.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

you dont get it. you need to have the truck on the alignment rack setup and reading the info. then you find the bushing it shows to install and go from there. not a at home job as there is diffrent clocking positions for these bushings to correct camber and caster. 

when i use to do it i hated the cheeper adjustable bushings PITA . i would read what was in the truck. then type in the machine and it would tell me what fixed non adjustable bushing to install and were to clock it. thisworked like a champ. 

and most of the time a level kit or add a leaf in these trucks got them BACK in to spec and didnt need new bushings. just a toe set.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

ok gotcha. thanks for the help guys i ordered a rough country set today off ebay. hopefuly will have them on within the week! ill keep you guys posted


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

got a link to the kit ? 

you did get it for the ford front leaf style in your truck right ? NOT a generic add a leaf .!

will see if its got everything you need.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Fron...p5197Q2em7QQcategoryZ42609QQitemZ270683885468


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i just checked there site. no level kit offered for yours. http://roughcountry.com/ford_leveling_kits.html

if thay send you those leafs like in the picture with the arch up and thick leafs you wont like the ride at all. thay are basicly overloads arched. no flex at all.

the tapered leafs in the truck stock need tapered leafs for add a leafs or thay can break leafs. ( click lower web link and read the same warning nere the top ) the taperd leaf is designed like a progresive coil spring the soft ride on the ends. and the more you load it the stiffer it is in the middle.

and that kit prob wont come with new ubolts. and no clips on the leaf to keep them from fanning aprt and rubbin the tires. and the ttb fords require a special tapered head centerpin thats shaped like a cone.

just tryin to help you get all the parts you need for a SAFE and fast install . and ubolts are not ment to be resude. thay are a strech bolt 1 time use. some people that have reused get away with it. but other have bad problems when the axle basicly fallsout from unde the truck.

this is the kits i have installed in the past with great results. most any decent spring shop in your area or big truck parts show will beable to get you dayton brand parts. and lots of spring shops prob stock the kit you would need. http://www.stengelbros.com/TaperedExtraLeafKits.htm
your truck is listed with 2 kits offered for 2 diffrent extra weight capacitys. and in the discription it shows all hardware included for installation.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

personally, i think a pack out of a 92-96 f250hd, with the plow package(4600lbs rating) is all you need. our 8' fisher doesn't drop the nose more then 1/2"


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

theonlybull;1188452 said:


> personally, i think a pack out of a 92-96 f250hd, with the plow package(4600lbs rating) is all you need. our 8' fisher doesn't drop the nose more then 1/2"


my truck doesnt drop in the front at all with the 500 pounds in the bed. i mostly want it just to make it sit nicer. i hate when the front sits lower,even without the plow


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

This is what mine looked like with the add-a leafs and new stock springs in the rear.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

any updates


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

sweetk30;1193592 said:


> any updates


everything got put on hold with the recent strom we just had. also i might not be doing it any longer. my dad is talking about putting his 2002 dodge ram 2500 4x4 up for sale. so i may be selling mine and buying that since i want the extended cab. so im kinda gonna wait a week or so to make sure he is selling it.


----------

